# Dan's Bands versus shrink tubes



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I love the way shrink wrapping shows off my soap better than the bags I'd been using. But I'm finding Dan's Bands are a bit too small. They are 3 7/8" square. My bars are 3.5 x 2.5 give or take so Dan's are a tad too short and sometimes they split along the perforation. 

U-line has shrink tubing. If I cut this will it essential be the same thing just without the perforation? And how much can I expect it to shrink and still look good? They come in 4, 5 and 6" widths (and up). But if I buy the 4 or 5 I have to buy 2 rolls and I'd rather not. Do you think the 6" will shrink enough and still look good? Is there another place to buy this stuff?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathy the best thing to do is to call them and ask for samples of each size, this way you know before you order, you don't want a gross of something you can't use, like my 4x6 bag fiasco, who would have ever thought that 4.5 X 6.5 was that much difference, but having to stuff my soap into smaller bags all before Christmas taught me my lesson!

Also if you go with the tubes...get yourself an impluse sealer so as you pull it off the roll you can crimp one end shut, put your soap in and crimp the other end and keep on going. Then shrink with your heat gun all the soap at one time. Shrink wrapping when your soap is in sealed bags is the bomb!

Buy your impluse sealer and make sure it is long enough for your bags so you don't spend time trying to put 4 inch shrinkwrap tube into a 4 inch impulse sealer, get the next size bigger....and your heat gun from harborfrieght.com so much cheaper than soap places! Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I buy shrink wrap in the roll. I have 4" and 6 ". Some of my soaps fit in the 4 and some in the 6. I think I order mine from The Shrink Wrap Store. Been awhile since a roll lasts a long time. www.shrinkwrapstore.com

I have an impulse sealer but I prefer not to use it for my soap. I package soap a little at a time and I have my method down pretty well. But I love the rolls. I have them on a cardboard tube like comes inside a roll of fabric on my 8 foot folding table and just rolll it off.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh thank you Vicki! I didn't think of asking for samples. They've already responded to my email and they'll be in the mail today.  I'm going to check out the shrinkwrapstore too.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I found some shrink wrap bags on ebay that fit my 3.5 x 2.5 soaps great. They are a little long so I have to trim them a bit. Look up soap and shrink wrap on ebay and you should get the bags I am talking about. I think it was about $8 for 500 or so and you can buy them in bigger or smaller quantities.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do know that everyone is simply reselling uline.com so if you are making alot of soap, buy in bulk from Uline. Vicki


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

If I am reading it correctly it is $19 for 500 on uline (the 4x6 bags) and only $8 shipped on ebay.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I got my samples and the 4" is what works best. I checked the shrinkwrap store and their price is $10 less than u-line! I really thought u-line would be the cheapest. Shows what I know. AND I don't have to buy 2 rolls. Of course, now I feel guilty 'cause I got the samples from u-line. But I do buy other things from them. With shipping it will run just under 1.5 cents per bar. Dan's Bands were $4.00 per 100 plus shipping so this is much cheaper. I'm going to get an impulse sealer too. I'm actually excited about wrapping. Wonder how long that will last? LOL


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Call me crazy but I find shrink wrapping product to be relaxing. Of course, I have a separate workshop so it is just me, the dog and the radio so I consider it "me" time as well.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

A little tip about Uline: if you have a resale certificate you can set up a wholesale account with them and get wholesale pricing. Also, if you have a distribution center near you, you can pick up your items and save the shipping/handling charges.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah I just realized that Judy when I went to their site to check those prices, I use their catalog and have a sales number I call. By the lot my prices are half of what the website says or it would be cheaper to use aromahaven.com who accidently sent me a uline.com box with an order of bags they had on sale.

Get a wholesale number via your county courthouse. Once you move to sales of your soap where you are wholesaleing you really need to lower these prices of things you use daily. Vicki


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I used dan's bands and love them, but they are for my molded soaps to protect the designs. 

jodi


----------

